# Basic Enclosures



## Tom (Mar 24, 2010)

This is Daisy's indoor enclosure. Its functional, not pretty. Its in my reptile room, not my living room. The top is covered to keep the humidity higher. Its so dry where I live that this is necessary.














I use a 75 watt regular incandescent spot light for most of the year. I switch to a TRex 160 UVB flood in the winter, if we have a cold spell. I don't need any night time heat as the whole room stays 80ish at night. I use an orchid bark/soil mixture for substrate and I keep it wetter than most people will need to. Warm hide (log). Cool hide (blue plastic thingy). You can see a couple of bits of cuttlebone. Notice the flat rock for basking. It warms up and radiates heat when she's not on it and gives her safe belly heat when she is on it. Keeps the nails worn down too. I feed her on a little plastic lid to keep the substrate out of the food. The whole thing gets misted a couple of times a day.

Here she is in her outdoor enclosure on the same day:


----------



## Rhyno47 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow they are similar. I bet yours holds more humidity with the higher walls and cover though.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice set-up Tom. I was wondering if the sides of your 'trough' get hot? And how hot does the basking rock get? I took my basking rock out because if was reading at 120 on the temp meter! I think thats too hot, do you?


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2010)

Rhyno47 said:


> Wow they are similar. I bet yours holds more humidity with the higher walls and cover though.



I've been gradually raising the moisture and humidity levels for nearly two years. Its been in this configuration for about 8 months. Back in September, I added a humidifier and bumped the whole room up to 50%. Inside her enclosure, it stays in the 90's. I call it Daisy's Swamp. No sign of shell rot, URTI or any other health problem. Mine SEEMS like the newer growth is smoother too, but its too early to tell.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 24, 2010)

looks like all the watering of dirt has paid off... i see weeds!!! 

i water my dirt regularly...the things we do for our torts...


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Nice set-up Tom. I was wondering if the sides of your 'trough' get hot? And how hot does the basking rock get? I took my basking rock out because if was reading at 120 on the temp meter! I think thats too hot, do you?



Try this. Wait for a sunny, warm day and go outside and find a rock that's been sitting in the sun. Measure the temp of that rock. Try measuring the temps on the sunny ground where your tortoise hangs out in its pen. How about the asphalt and concrete? I've done this in the summer and found temps as high as 180. I've measured my happy tortoise backs at 130-140 while walking around in the summer sun. I'll do it again today and get back to you. The high here today is 72, so we'll see what I come back with.

I don't think 120 is too hot. If you are using a flood bulb and have a relatively large enclosure, so they can get away from the heat, I think its just right. If you are using a spot bulb, measure the temp on the top of a brick or tortoise sized rock that has been sitting under the light for an hour or more. Sometimes those intense spotlights generate little HOT hot spots. If you feel like its too hot just raise your bulb an inch or two and measure again after a little while. Everyone does it a little different depending on their situation. Watch your little man's behavior. Is he under the heat all the time? Its too cool then. Does he always seem to be over on the cool side of his enclosure? Probably too hot then. If he moves back and forth pretty regularly, basking once in a while, then you've probably got it right.


----------



## chadk (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 24, 2010)

I think she looks pretty proud (okay I am humanizing, but). Wouldn't it be nice, if that wall would be all she would ever need. Looks like your making great progress!


----------



## Rhyno47 (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you see any rusting along the bottom along the substate line? Im not sure if mine is or if its just lime deposits from the tap water that might have turned brown from the coconut coir.


----------



## andy h (Apr 9, 2010)

nice setup tom lucky tortoise


----------



## jobeanator (Apr 10, 2010)

tom, i had a question for you. for your sulcatas substrate, do you reccomend using what you use for yours? i use eco earth stuff and im getting tired of it. it always gets so dry all the time and when i moisten it it always sticks to them. i want something that keeps humidity for them and something that they can dig into. let me know. -joby


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rhyno47 said:


> Do you see any rusting along the bottom along the substate line? Im not sure if mine is or if its just lime deposits from the tap water that might have turned brown from the coconut coir.



No, I'm not getting any rust on mine. They are made to hold water 24/7, so it shouldn't rust on you.



jobeanator said:


> tom, i had a question for you. for your sulcatas substrate, do you reccomend using what you use for yours? i use eco earth stuff and im getting tired of it. it always gets so dry all the time and when i moisten it it always sticks to them. i want something that keeps humidity for them and something that they can dig into. let me know. -joby



I've been using this stuff and it seems to be a great compromise of all the factors. I haven't had any problems with it at all.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-13520.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2010)

Tom said:


> No, I'm not getting any rust on mine. They are made to hold water 24/7, so it shouldn't rust on you.





They DO rust out after many, many years of use. Holding water 24/7 is different from having a moist substrate sitting in it. I have a couple of galvanized water troughs with rust holes in the bottoms of them. But its not from using them as a watering trough...its from them sitting empty for years with rain water in the bottom. I don't know what the difference it, but it does happen.


----------



## jobeanator (Apr 10, 2010)

hmm that looks good ive considered buying that from lowes. i just want something that doesnt get dusty like the eco earth usually does.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2010)

jobeanator said:


> hmm that looks good ive considered buying that from lowes. i just want something that doesnt get dusty like the eco earth usually does.



The substrate sometimes gets dry in my iguana enclosure and I get no dust in there, but in my sulcata enclosure, it stays really really wet all the time.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Apr 10, 2010)

Found out mine is just mineral deposits.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not getting any rust on mine. They are made to hold water 24/7, so it shouldn't rust on you.
> ...





As usual, you are right. I have seen many rust out when used as a water trough too. As you pointed out, it takes many years. The one in the pic has been in and out of use for around 15 years. No rust or holes yet.


----------



## llamas55 (Apr 11, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not getting any rust on mine. They are made to hold water 24/7, so it shouldn't rust on you.
> ...





Has anyone seen this size of plastic stock tank or wading pool? I need to upgrade Tommy's 40x30" one's length, or build. Something about the metal is not so nice, but the plastic is do-able but have not seen one here yet (MN). thanks


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2010)

llamas55 said:


> Has anyone seen this size of plastic stock tank or wading pool? I need to upgrade Tommy's 40x30" one's length, or build. Something about the metal is not so nice, but the plastic is do-able but have not seen one here yet (MN). thanks



Check out this thread and see if there is something helpful in there for you.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12973.html


----------

